# My Complete set of FN Browning 1903, please feel free to make your comment.



## lastboyscout (Aug 4, 2014)

Forgotten Pistol, no one is talking about !!

Gun, Barrel and Wooden Stock have match number, include original 10 rounds mag, 7 rounds mag, cleaning rod, holster and reproduction instruction manual.

Model : FN Browning M1903
Caliber : 9x20mm. Browning Long
Year of production : 1903-1927
Overall condition : 95%
Operating system : 100% (Slide stay opened on last round)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the site. That is a nice looking set.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Great looking set. I'm sure you will get some comments. Welcome to the site.


----------

